# Comcast Speed Increases Official



## bobw (Oct 23, 2003)

Comcast Speed Increases Official
Users should see 3Mbps by year's end
Though they've been tinkering with downstream bandwidth levels for months, Comcast today officially announced they'd be raising speeds for their standard broadband package customers.  According to the company, all users of Comcast's standard broadband service should see their download speeds doubled by the end of this year.  "Our job No. 1 is increasing speed -- increasing from 1.5 megabits downstream to 3 megabits downstream," said Steve Burke, president of Comcast's cable division.  According to users in our Comcast forum, the company has been raising the download speed of their Comcast Pro service from 3.5Mbps to 3.8Mbps in some markets.

http://www.dslreports.org/?cat=bandwidth


----------



## Trip (Oct 23, 2003)

YES!
I got comcast about 2 months ago. I've been really impressed with it so far! If those speed upgrades include me I think I'll love comcast forever.


----------



## bobw (Oct 23, 2003)

Here are the Comcast 3mb download rollout dates:
Atlantic 
Market Name Market Date 
Pittsburgh (Tri-State) 08/04/03 - 
Chesterfield, VA 10/22/03 - 
Elyria, OH 11/01/03 - 
Baltimore, MD 12/01/03 - 
Washington, DC 12/01/03 - 
Richmond, VA 10/22/03 - 
Miami, FL 11/01/03 - 

East Market Name Market Date 
NJ North, NJ 11/03/03 - 
Reading (PA West), PA 11/03/03 - 
NJ South, NJ 12/01/03 - 
Phila Metro, PA 12/01/03 - 
Hartford, CT 11/01/03 - 
Hamden, CT 12/30/03 - 
Northeast, MA 01/27/04 - 

Midwest 
Market Name Market Date 
Detroit 1 (Mich A), MI 10/01/03 - 
Independence, MO 10/01/03 - 
Muncie, IN 10/01/03 - 
Olathe, KS 11/01/03 - 
Detroit 2 (Mich B), MI 12/01/03 - 
Chicago, IL 12/15/03 - 
Michigan, MI 12/16/03 - 
Indianapolis, IN 12/23/03 - 
Fort Wayne, IN 12/30/03 - 
Minnesota, MN 01/27/04 - 
Indiana, IN 12/15/03 - 

Mountain 
Market Name Market Date 
Pima (Tucson), AZ 10/15/03 10/15/03 
Albuquerque, NM 10/17/03 - 
Dallas, TX 12/02/03 - 
Denver, CO 12/05/03 01/05/04 
Salt Lake City, UT 11/01/03 - 
Portland, OR 01/20/04 - 
Seattle, WA 01/02/04 - 

South 
Market Name Market Date 
Knoxville, TN 07/01/03 - 
Atlanta, GA 08/22/03 - 
Dallas, GA 10/01/03 - 
Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS 10/01/03 - 
Lake County, FL 10/01/03 - 
Meridian, MS 10/01/03 - 
Mobile, AL 10/01/03 - 
Panama City, FL 10/01/03 11/01/03 
Savannah, GA 10/01/03 - 
Tuscaloosa, AL 10/01/03 - 
Little Rock, AR 10/17/03 - 
Naples, FL 10/17/03 10/20/03 
W. Florida (Srsta), FL 10/17/03 10/20/03 
Charleston, SC 11/01/03 - 
Paducah, KY 11/15/03 - 
East Tenn, TN 12/02/03 - 
Huntsville/Florence, AL 12/23/03 - 
Tallahassee, FL 12/29/03 - 
Augusta, GA 12/30/03 - 
Chattanooga, TN 12/30/03 - 
Nashville, TN 12/30/03 12/22/03 
Jacksonville, FL 12/15/03 - 

West 
Market Name Market Date 
Sacramento, CA 12/01/03 - 
Bay Area, CA 12/16/03 - 
Southern California 01/13/04 -


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

I wish DSL went so fast.


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

Just a few more days until the SLC HQ gets it!!! That will effect me...will it not? *I live in Provo, a 2 hour drive from SLC.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 25, 2003)

comcast sucks. i gotta switch to a new isp.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 25, 2003)

Just because they give 3mps down as a peak, doesn't mean anyone will see it on a steady basis.

Who here that has had their service before has actually seen consistent speed out of it?  Most cable users I know are very disappointed with their service, and many only get 1/4 of what's advertised on a regular basis.  That's why DSL is a nice option, albeit a bit slower (numbers wise) but always constant.

Arden, how is 1.5mps slow anyways?  Must be your area or something, but in my area you get 768/384 or 1.5/768 ADSL options.  The limits for DSL lines are 8mps up/ 1mps down on ADSL and around 2.3mps both ways on SDSL.

PLC promised to make a difference, but that is most likely dead in the us.  You can thank the Amature Radio (aka Hams) for killing any hope of it.


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

*COUGH*

I have been VERY PLEASED with comcast. All my speeds are constant, the line has NEVER cut off on me, and it's so fast! I have no idea how anybody can whine like this. Comcast has got to be THE BEST ISP in the world. I, for one, plan on staying with Comcast until I die (or until the fiberoptic lines are turned on in Utah).


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 25, 2003)

i HAVENT. my internet has been working in like 1 minute shifts. its pissing me off.


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

Ever think it could be a modem problem? What kind of modem do you have running?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 25, 2003)

Rca


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

Yea, to me it sounds like a modem settings problem. That or your cap is having problems.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 25, 2003)

meh. it's beem this way sinse last week... it really sucks.

I'm gonna look for cheaper services...


----------



## Trip (Oct 25, 2003)

These guys are always a choice.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Oct 25, 2003)

*pukes*
I had AOL. I like Comcast way better...


----------



## bobw (Oct 25, 2003)

With Comcast, I've only had three outages in two years, two under 10 minutes, the third about an hour, plus Comcast tech support is pretty good.


----------



## Arden (Oct 25, 2003)

I have Earthlink DSL, and (here at least) it's a lot slower than all that.

And my dad's a Ham.  Don't be dissing Hams.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 25, 2003)

I was refering to the sharing of the speed with everyone else in the neighborhood more than outages, but yea...downtime sucks.

Not dissing hams Arden, my father is one too...just ticked that they (majority of them) are attempting to block the PLC technology which would bring quick, reliable internet at higher speeds.  Their reasoning is a bunch of BS IMHO.  Hopefully, the FCC lets it fall on death ears.


----------



## ScottW (Oct 25, 2003)

Im a HAM. Give me a break. (ha).

73's!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 25, 2003)

::Sigh::  I have an advertised 3 Mbps peak on my connection, but nowadays I never get over 1.8 Mbps.

Sure, that's fast, but when compared with 3 Mbps?  Pfft


----------



## mdnky (Oct 26, 2003)

Yea, but 5mbps...ummmmm...and not shared...even better.


----------



## Trip (Oct 26, 2003)

I had a friend in Switzerland who had an 8mbps connection. When I had to get his website/graphics and stuff from him it went so fast I almost died!

3mbps will still be amazingly fast! About 2 weeks away!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 27, 2003)

im no huge fan of comcast, the last month we had access maybe 3 of the days, and it was very very slow

so IMHO thats not too great if they cant fix problems quickly...

its up now, but no where near 1.5, more like 768 at best

cable sharing sucks, dsl is great for highly populated areas


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Oct 27, 2003)

Bah...I just had to live in NE Massachusetts...bleh..regardless..I've had cable for 6 years now and at first it was REALLY blazing fast, i'm talking 600kb/sec+...but of course more users got on and they capped it at 1.5mbps, but if i am hitting a server capable of giving me that speed i will always get the 1.5mbps i'm allocated, even though it's not "guaranteed" and such.  I have never really had any speed issues with mediaone, which then became ATT and now is Comcast, heh.  I have buddies with DSL and they pay a hell of a lot more for their bandwidth, and I don't see a reason...since i've never had any sort of speed fluctuations.  

I am very glad to have the extra bandwidth though   Even if now i have to wait...errr....3 months to get it.


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 28, 2003)

Ah my RCN cable is 5Mbps. 

I get digital cable (150 channels), local and regional phone, and 5Mbps 2 way for $90 a month.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 28, 2003)

In my area cable internet service is poor.  $50/month (approx.) for a 1.5/128 connection, and 2 people I know who have had it never saw above 300k (down) while most barely got above 600K during peak times.  One day Joe's was running at the equilivant of a 14.4 modem....that's just sad.

We pay about $35 a month for the DSL Line & Internet Access, and get the 768k/384k speed (slightly higher actually).  Only had 1 or 2 short downtimes in the past 4 years, and those were short (hours, not days).  For $18 more we can go to the 1.5m/768k version.

They're supposedly going to double these within the next few months, that's why I haven't upgraded to the 1.5 one yet.  Love being in an all fiber area.


----------



## Trip (Nov 2, 2003)

Ok, according to the info posted before I was suppost to get a 3 mbps upgrade yesterday...but when I test it out I'm still peaking at 2.2 mbps. Why?!?!


----------



## mdnky (Nov 3, 2003)

Read the fine print....I'm sure somehow they've included "speed is not guaranteed" somewhere in there.

I'd say the increase for all users may be putting a strain on the system.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 6, 2003)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Just because they give 3mps down as a peak, doesn't mean anyone will see it on a steady basis.
> 
> Who here that has had their service before has actually seen consistent speed out of it?  Most cable users I know are very disappointed with their service, and many only get 1/4 of what's advertised on a regular basis.  That's why DSL is a nice option, albeit a bit slower (numbers wise) but always constant.
> 
> ...



Boy, we've got some crappy and then some excellent DSL service down here in Texas.  I've got SBC Yahoo! DSL, and their basic package, for $30/month is 384k down, 128k up.  That's the crappy side.  The GOOD side is you can get 1.5MBit down, 128k up for the same price from the same company!  Screwy, huh?  I've got 1.5MBit down, 128k up and my only complaint is the upstream speed.  Sure, they've got their "business class DSL," which offers 6Mbit down, 384k up, but that's $160 a month... ouch.


----------



## mdnky (Nov 6, 2003)

Yea, I couldn't survive on that kind of plan.  I do alot of file transfers, and 128 up would drive me nuts.  Heck, 384 is doing that to me.  Waiting to hear on a date for the upgrade to our services out here, else I'm paying the extra 18$ a month for the 1.5/768 line.


----------



## Trip (Nov 8, 2003)

bah! 2.1 forever! 
lol, why am i complaining...i don't need it for anything!


----------

